# How do you keep your mind from going insane?



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Oct 18, 2014)

Hey there!
wondering about your ideas on how you keep busy/ keep your mind from going crazy on the streets, roads, streetz during the day, what would you do all day untill 9pm? ( can get your bed or have a warm safe place to sleep)


----------



## Cirno9 (Oct 18, 2014)

Personally I just explore the city bits that are walkable so anything within 15 miles and if I am still in a city after I explored it all I well.. fuck around on the net or drink or I try to meet other travelers but I dont go to popular destinations which is why im looking forward to NOLA. traveler halloween party yalls.


----------



## Dmac (Oct 18, 2014)

i will usually listen to my cheap radio or read something. i generally have a book with me, but news papers and such are easy enough to find. walk and explore the area, people watch, drink, dumpster, fly a sigh, drink and smoke.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 18, 2014)

If your on the move sanity is easier to find. People being the way american people can be is what gets to me usually for a few minutes but then I realize I can go elsewhere or head high high into the hills. That answer lays a lot but is not often answered itself


----------



## Anagor (Oct 18, 2014)

As Cirno said, exploring the city. Chilling with a beer or cider somewhere nice. Relaxing. Again exploring the city. Meeting people, talking to strangers. Makings friends. Again chilling with a beer or cider somewhere. Changing socks and shoes cause feet hurt. Exploring the city again and drinking some beer or cider. Hanging up with people just met. Having a good time with them and a few beers or ciders. 

Like that was my last (and also first) trip backpacking ...

::drinkingbuddy::

Disclaimer: please don't do that at home. I'm a professional whatever. i don't endorse drinking K cider at 9am or alike.

Was fun anyway ...


----------



## Dameon (Oct 18, 2014)

Remember when you were a kid and your parents told you to go outside and play? You're outside, now play.


----------



## spectacular (Oct 18, 2014)

internets, exploring, walking, sitting and staring into space for long periods of time, hitching, finding food, thinking


----------



## skitter (Oct 18, 2014)

Take up a new hobby. I juggle now in addition to being able to play ukulele. I am getting pretty good at crossword puzzles now too, and I read a lot more.

Handicrafts/hobbies that are portable and useful for your lifestyle is win/win. Embroidery, wire wrapping/jewelery, playing music, knitting/sewing, rope making, drawing/writing, dumpster diving. Find something you enjoy and do it~


I also have an old smartphone for some internetting, a nintendo ds lite for some vidya, and lots of magic: the gathering cards. 

2


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 18, 2014)

Are you going to be traveling or homeless or camping out a while or what?


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Oct 18, 2014)

I keep moving. I like to meet people, and I meet the most people when I am in motion. 
Other than that, I read as much as I can. When I started living as a tramp, I started asking more "in-the-system" types about what they'd do if they had as much time as I have, and virtually all of them have said "read", which seemed telling, so I prioritize it. 
It also might sound dumb, but I talk to myself a lot. Vocalizing my ideas and experiences makes them easier to process, so I get more out of the things I do.


----------



## Art101 (Oct 19, 2014)

This time of the year its tough as its starting to get grey and dingy. I read a lot like 2-3 books a week. I tend to become antisocial at these times myself so things like this help also. Try meditating however you see fit. Seems to help me ground. Remember booze is a depressant. Talking to yourself is good I think everyone does. Its what you respond with that can be scary lol. Just try and find the joy in it.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Oct 19, 2014)

agreed with talking to yourself. Just so long as you can keep it above a whisper, because when you start whispering or muttering the dialogue the line between thinking and saying it begins to blur and that is I think what you want to avoid. Plus you really sound crazy. So, maintain volume, and watch language around women and children!


----------



## Odin (Oct 19, 2014)

I must agree with Mr. Bukowski.
Otherwise... I can only suggest drink and write... put the insanity down on paper.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 19, 2014)

I talk a lot to myself. How can't you answer? You can answer as long as you can distinguish a difference. I'm sure people think it's weird to even talk to a dog in public which I do. I've seen yuppy dog owners embarrassed in public because of their dogs. I talk to them like humans usually especially my mutt. And we'll said Odin yes save your mind.mumblings for paper. Makes good reading for when your dead or disappear and future family finds it. And awesome bukowski shirt, lots of people hated him as with any writer but that guy had some good insights and realized things no one else could. He spent a lot of time down and out, drunk and traveling.


----------



## Kal (Oct 20, 2014)

Explore the city or town you are in, go to the library, try to make new friends and as for talking to your self as long as you know you are doing it.


----------



## Kal (Oct 20, 2014)

severin said:


> agreed with talking to yourself. Just so long as you can keep it above a whisper, because when you start whispering or muttering the dialogue the line between thinking and saying it begins to blur and that is I think what you want to avoid. Plus you really sound crazy. So, maintain volume, and watch language around women and children!


I like the shirt where did you get it.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Oct 22, 2014)

kal 
www.redmolotov.com


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 23, 2014)

Explore. Look for squats and other cool abandoned shit. Watch trains. Mark train cars. Hang out at a park or in the woods. Walk to wherever I may be trying to get to. Read. Play mandolin. Play harmonica. Sing. Fly a sign. Drink Beer. Dumpster Dive. Take pictures. Get stoned (when available). Write. Look for water, bathroom, place to charge phone, etc. Talk to home bums. Try to keep busy in some form or another. When I'm on the road it's a constant movement to somewhere usually anywhere or nowhere in particular with all the stuff above thrown in between.


----------



## daveycrockett (Oct 26, 2014)

sucks when the night comes and its cold or dead in the place you are..i used to stay up at night and sleep during the day in some places..for safety...youve got to find what you are looking for i guess..put your mind to it and youll find it..noone is truly ever 100 percent happy (there is no up without down) unless you do nothing at all...or become so centered that you find what everyone is looking for...good luck


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Oct 27, 2014)

Anagor said:


> As Cirno said, exploring the city. Chilling with a beer or cider somewhere nice. Relaxing. Again exploring the city. Meeting people, talking to strangers. Makings friends. Again chilling with a beer or cider somewhere. Changing socks and shoes cause feet hurt. Exploring the city again and drinking some beer or cider. Hanging up with people just met. Having a good time with them and a few beers or ciders.
> 
> Like that was my last (and also first) trip backpacking ...
> 
> ...


 

does sound fun


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Oct 27, 2014)

Tatanka said:


> Are you going to be traveling or homeless or camping out a while or what?


 are you talking to me? if you are, to answer your question. I'm homeless and dont have much longer to live at my "buddy's place...


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Oct 27, 2014)

Read another post I posted to another thread of yours


----------



## arianaholland1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Childgoddess said:


> Hey there!
> wondering about your ideas on how you keep busy/ keep your mind from going crazy on the streets, roads, streetz during the day, what would you do all day untill 9pm? ( can get your bed or have a warm safe place to sleep)


Usually hanging out with friends/ personal downtime and relaxation. I went through a really debilitating depression last year when I was staying at a shelter and a that time I was literally bedridden. Now that I'm better one of the most therapeutic things for me is going to a forest or the beach with my dog. Also good friends are so important. Lastly don't abuse drugs because it with worsen your crazy lol. I also have a Netflix account on my phone which helps a lot and enjoy reading. Good luck gurl


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Mar 2, 2015)

Netflix straight up!


----------



## daveycrockett (Mar 2, 2015)

daveycrockett said:


> sucks when the night comes and its cold or dead in the place you are..i used to stay up at night and sleep during the day in some places..for safety...youve got to find what you are looking for i guess..put your mind to it and youll find it..noone is truly ever 100 percent happy (there is no up without down) unless you do nothing at all...or become so centered that you find what everyone is looking for...good luck





im a fucking genius.....


----------



## Multifaceted (Jun 24, 2016)

When you experience something new your body releases endorphins- like a first kiss, trying a new drug, going to a new place- just keep on trying new paths, and new things, and those endorphins should keep on flowin'.

When I get too complacent I look for adrenaline rushes, but I suppose that's not good advice.


----------



## Odin (Oct 27, 2016)

I constantly remind myself and the other that people are fuckin idiots... Also my sanity.. Is not relevant to this plane of existence... Blargowahhhooooo waaaa waaaa wooo.

Also keep your eyes to the sky!

::





Ps' I blame it on four loko


----------



## todd (Nov 1, 2016)

reading always helps me


----------



## tacology (Nov 1, 2016)

Writing, reading, exploring anything and everything around. Get lost in nature.


----------



## Rob Nothing (Nov 1, 2016)

This thread has been around quite awhile and there are barely two pages to it but there have been great responses all around.. what's more, I have already given it my best shot. But it never occurred to me, even then, how strange it is to ask how one is to keep sane while ON THE ROAD. I think it would be more on point - and imho much more relevant - to ask how in the actual fuck people keep sane WHILE NOT ON THE ROAD.


----------



## AlwaysLost (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Rob Nothing (Nov 3, 2016)

I've always been crazy, so not so worried about me. But I think finding sanity in an insane world is what a lot of you are trying to do. By listening to green day or, hopefully getting out and pushing your boundaries as much as possible. Rather than succumbing to F'd up living situations or otherwise a whole lot of incredibly dull people. You are the future.


----------



## Renegade (Dec 18, 2016)

Well on the road i dont have a problem with keeping sane.. being in a constant state of montion makes me feel great.. but when i am a home bum i am subject to feeling a little trapped at times .. i just handmake stuff to sell .. drink booze and smoke bud.. you always should have something to occupy yourself with it helps a lot.


----------

